

How I Instagram - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2012/12/09/how_i_instagram.html

======
tvwonline
I wonder how many people who will look back in twenty years time and regret
that all their photos from this time are compressed and altered heavily with
filters.

Actually, just thinking about it, the future could be worse than that. Either
some people will have too many photos it will too overwhelming to look back
through, or all the photos will have been stored on some failed photo sharing
site and lost forever. (or stored on a cd, SD card etc).

There is a lot to be said about a box of negatives stored in an attic.. (oh
no, I sound like a grumpy old man)

~~~
mvkel
I think you're placing too much value on photos per se. A whole generation of
photos was lost because Polaroids were used to take them. Then disposable
cameras, etc.

Ultimately, your memories are the lasting medium. A few photos will make it to
the end, and that's enough.

~~~
jamesbritt
I still have some good-quality Polaroid and Instamatic prints. Even some
Instamatic negatives. They're pretty durable.

I wish I had more photos from those times because memories are not always as
durable as one might hope.

------
noinput
My father got me into photography at a young age (now 31) and in my eyes he
was fantastic with his choice of 'filters' in the 80's/90's. that consisted of
a 35mm + arsenal of lenses + even more uv/color/et c glass filters he would
stack.

He unfortunately passed recently and in my last days talking with him about
life and what his final thoughts were, one comment stuck in my mind which was
'I wasted all that time taking pictures of clouds and silly things, where the
only pictures I want to look at one last time are ones of you and your mom'.

My takeaway? Who cares what filters or post processing one uses, in the end,
it's the context that makes it worth the memory.

~~~
apathetic
Your dad's message was so touching </3

------
artursapek
God, this is awful

------
hapuka
I very much agree with the comments by Shane at the end of the article.
Instagram filter processing should be the only alterations applied to images
which are posted to Instagram.

------
Evbn
Black and white, sepia, hypercontrasted photos are fascinating because they
evoke the feel of mystery and distance from the subjects of decades-old photos
whose images have faded or rotted over time.

When today's kids grow up, will that connotation still exist? Or will it be
"pictures of Abraham Lincoln look just like pictures from dinner last night"?

Also, the filters remove ugly details, letting the viewers imagination fill in
the beauty that isn't in the picture. Like how an average person is presumed
to be nice looking when you can only see the back of their head or outer
layers of clothing.

